# huron fall tournament



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Just curious who all is planning on fishing. I know HetGotPapa is planning on fishing. If the weather cooperates could see some huge limits. Seems like there are more big fish this year than I have seen before so if the weather lines up right is a 50 lb sack possible?

Scott


----------



## SELL-FISH (Feb 9, 2007)

Papascott said:


> Just curious who all is planning on fishing. I know HetGotPapa is planning on fishing. If the weather cooperates could see some huge limits. Seems like there are more big fish this year than I have seen before so if the weather lines up right is a 50 lb sack possible?
> 
> Scott


I gotta 50lb sack for ya..


----------



## westwind (Feb 24, 2008)

we got are team together.westwind sportfishing Capt morgan...............:B ps.steve and his volunteers do one heck of a job.thanks I 5s for there support. Capt morgan//////////


----------



## flylogicsteelhead (Oct 4, 2006)

It got pretty darn close for that 50# bag in the spring time. I'm trying to put a team together. The spring tourney was my first real tournament and I have to say Steve did a great job.


----------



## WildHooker (May 12, 2010)

flylogicsteelhead 

Nothing like beginners luck.
How 'Bout It.


----------



## FreeByrdSteve (Jun 28, 2004)

Just a reminder that Registration goes live via the Fish Huron Ohio website WED SEPT 8 at 10AM!

50 pound basket would be awesome.

www.fishhuronohio.com


----------



## ALWAYSNETIN (Feb 18, 2008)

:Tteam pursuit is gonna be there with todd jim s myself and a mystery teammate to be named at a later date that is if todd doesnt forget to enter us tomorrow :T:T:T:T:T:T:T:T


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Thanks Steve for making this one an annual event. This is a very well run, friendly tournament. The fish are close by this time, so long runs aren't required to catch a nice bag of fish.

Looking forward to fishing this one again.


----------



## blue dolphin (Jul 18, 2004)

Steve always puts a 110% into every event he runs even back 7 or 8 years ago. Looking foward to fishing with Rich Benoit on his 28 carolina classic the boat of all boats. Thanks Steve. BD


----------



## blueranger61 (Aug 15, 2010)

Team Blueranger is in. I think we are the sleeper team. Watch out guys.


----------



## MICK FISH (May 10, 2010)

I hope to be fishing this one. I have never fished Erie that late in the season. Just started fishing the west this year. Huron has an EXTREMELY nice, new, launch area. Going to have to catch a ride though...the V10 and big boat cost toooo much to get there!


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

We are going to be staying at the RiversEdge. Its all right there to walk to, rules meeting, I-5s, boat basin. Nice hotel and good rates too!

Scott


----------



## WiseEyes (Apr 7, 2010)

what kinda depth do they fish out that way this time of year


----------



## kohouty (Aug 3, 2009)

Team Hammers barn & Grill will be there. 
It will be Doug M, Mich fish, Bob S and myself.
hope the weather is good Oct fishing is great.


----------



## Team Pursuit (Mar 27, 2008)

we will be there. the spring tourny was a blast. is the boat basin going to have the same $ 10 per night dockage as they did in spring?


----------



## FreeByrdSteve (Jun 28, 2004)

There will be dockage available at the Huron Boat Basin at a special rate for the tournament. I'll get details from Doug Steinwart at the Boat Basin posted.

We are set to open up registration on the Fish Huron site at 10AM.

Thanks in advance for your support.
Steve Carlson


----------



## FreeByrdSteve (Jun 28, 2004)

Registration is live on the Fish Huron site.

NOTE: I've had a few calls from people that didn't see the link to register - if you don't see a link under the payouts that says "CLICK HERE TO REGISTER" or the boxes under "FALL WALLEYE TOURNAMENT REGISTRATION" you may need to REFRESH your browser.


----------



## Reel Naughty (Apr 8, 2007)

We plan to fish it. Should be a great event.


----------



## kingnuke32 (Jan 14, 2009)

Kingpin is in staying at the Rivers edge as well.


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

team "Dewey, Ketcham & Howe" is in. Should be a blast! Like others have said, Steve runs a first class tourney!


----------



## FreeByrdSteve (Jun 28, 2004)

THANKS EVERYONE FOR THE SUPPORT ON DAY ONE OF REGISTRATION.

At 3:10PM I believe we are at 19 teams registered - so almost 1/3 of the way to a full payout field. The roster on the FHO site gets updated manually after verifying things with PayPal.

Steve Carlson


----------



## FreeByrdSteve (Jun 28, 2004)

7PM update on Wed Sept 8. We have 24 teams confirmed as registered.
THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT!
Steve Carlson


----------



## Lady Bridge (Jul 30, 2007)

Lady Bridge is registered and the team includes the talent of the Optimist & Hawkeye (legendary walleye fishermen). Team members also include the slippery netter Josh and sandwich maker Ahmed.


----------



## FreeByrdSteve (Jun 28, 2004)

FLIGHT ONE IS FULL AS OF 7:30PM Thursday Sept 9.
33 Teams confirmed registered.

Thanks agian for the support.
Steve


----------



## Limitman (Jun 3, 2008)

We are in will be at the River's Edge. Good luck to all!


----------



## fishhogg (Apr 16, 2009)

Yea, baby looking forward to this! This tournament should take some huge weights to win, place, and draw. Team Fishhog is fired up and ready for the challenge. See you there!


----------



## FreeByrdSteve (Jun 28, 2004)

40 Teams confirmed as of 9:50AM Friday Sept 10. 40 teams in less than 48 hours of registration being open.

THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT!


----------



## FreeByrdSteve (Jun 28, 2004)

46 Teams registered at NOON Sunday Sept 12.
Thanks for the support everyone.
Steve


----------



## FreeByrdSteve (Jun 28, 2004)

Just saw the 50th boat registration come through - Tuesday Sept 14 11AM.

Don't get left out!
Steve Carlson


----------



## FreeByrdSteve (Jun 28, 2004)

Up to 57 teams
only 8 spots left - don't get left out


----------



## Dougyefresh (May 12, 2010)

Can't wait to fish, great tourn. good people


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Guys,
Threw this out on the erie forum, but if anyone needs to back out of the tournament for an unforeseen circumstance, please give me a call at 216-337-4221 (Dave) and I will buy your spot. My schedule worked out too late and we missed the sign up before it filled up.


----------



## Webman27 (May 31, 2007)

Team Smoke n' Fish is in again this year and really looking forward to it!


----------



## kingnuke32 (Jan 14, 2009)

FreeByrdSteve said:


> There will be dockage available at the Huron Boat Basin at a special rate for the tournament. I'll get details from Doug Steinwart at the Boat Basin posted.
> 
> We are set to open up registration on the Fish Huron site at 10AM.
> 
> ...


Any word on the boat basin and dockage rates?


----------



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

we picked up a slip for $10


----------



## FreeByrdSteve (Jun 28, 2004)

ALL,
If you are fishing the tournament please download & print this two page PDF document. Page 1 is registration form that needs to be turned in at the Boat Basin between 6:30 and 7PM on Friday Oct 15. Please have it filled out in advance.

We will do a quick explanation of rules, procedures, etc. at 7PM SHARP Friday Oct 15 at the Huron Boat Basin. EACH TEAM MUST HAVE AT LEAST ONE MEMBER CHECK IN AND ATTEND THE RULES MEETING.

The BRASS PELICAN is hosting our CAPTAIN'S & ANGLER'S PARTY after the meeting. Brass Pelican is located just North of the Boat Basin and River's Edge Motel (location of the old Spreaders & Old Plat). Food will be provided. CASH BAR.

On Satruday after the weigh-in, I5's Bar & Grill located on the NW corner of the Boat Basin will again be providing food for the anglers. CASH BAR.

AWARDS CEREMONY WILL BE AT I5's @ 5:30 PM.

There is some dockage available at the Boat Basin. Call Doug Steinwart and tell him you are fishing the tournament. 419 433 5798.

*THANKS FOR ALL OF THE SUPPORT - HOPE TO SEE SOMEONE BREAK THE 50# MARK ON SATURDAY!*


----------



## Webman27 (May 31, 2007)

Has anyone taken a look at the open water forecast? It is looking like this is going to be a total mess. Any idea what the cut off will be for the blow day? Right now they are calling for 6-9' on Saturday and our 19' doesn't like that kind of water so much! With 2 cold fronts and that kind of water 1 fish might win this thing.


----------



## FreeByrdSteve (Jun 28, 2004)

Webman27 said:


> Has anyone taken a look at the open water forecast? It is looking like this is going to be a total mess. Any idea what the cut off will be for the blow day? Right now they are calling for 6-9' on Saturday and our 19' doesn't like that kind of water so much! With 2 cold fronts and that kind of water 1 fish might win this thing.


WOW - that is a major change from what was posted earlier...I guess me posting more details fired up the weather gods... 

Forecast will likely change several more times between now and the weekend and we will use our best judgement with all info available including DIRECTION of the wind. 

I've used the "blow day" in tournaments I've run in the past when needed and will do so again if it is warranted. The first year I ran the Huron Booster Club tounament in 2003 we had to go to the next weekend....

Hopefully tomorrow's, Thursday's, & Friday's changed forecasts will be for the better! 

Steve Carlson


----------



## neffy85 (Aug 10, 2006)

Have there been any teams have to back out? In an earlier post you mentioned that if any teams had to back out, you would open it back up on the 13th on a first come first serve basis.
If not, I hope the weather cooperates so you can have a great tournament!


----------



## FreeByrdSteve (Jun 28, 2004)

And it changes again...

I'm sure we will get several more different weather reports between now & Saturday.

If anyone has a good connection with the wind Gods please ask for a favor!

334 AM EDT WED OCT 13 2010

.TODAY...SOUTH WINDS 10 KNOTS OR LESS BECOMING VARIABLE. WAVES 2
FEET OR LESS.
.TONIGHT...VARIABLE WINDS 10 KNOTS OR LESS BECOMING NORTHWEST
AT 10 TO 15 KNOTS. A CHANCE OF THUNDERSTORMS IN THE EVENING.
SHOWERS LIKELY. WAVES 2 FEET OR LESS BUILDING TO 1 TO 3 FEET.
.THURSDAY...NORTHWEST WINDS 10 TO 20 KNOTS. A CHANCE OF SHOWERS.
WAVES 1 TO 3 FEET BUILDING TO 3 TO 5 FEET.
.THURSDAY NIGHT...WEST WINDS 10 TO 15 KNOTS BECOMING NORTHWEST. A
CHANCE OF SHOWERS. WAVES SUBSIDING TO 2 TO 4 FEET.
.FRIDAY...NORTHWEST WINDS 10 TO 20 KNOTS. A CHANCE OF SHOWERS.
WAVES 2 TO 4 FEET BUILDING TO 4 TO 6 FEET. 
.SATURDAY...NORTHWEST WINDS 10 TO 20 KNOTS BECOMING WEST. WAVES
SUBSIDING TO 2 TO 4 FEET.
.SUNDAY...WEST WINDS 10 TO 20 KNOTS BECOMING NORTHEAST AND
DIMINISHING TO 10 KNOTS OR LESS IN THE AFTERNOON. WAVES 1 TO
3 FEET.

923 AM EDT WED OCT 13 2010

.THIS AFTERNOON...SOUTH WINDS 5 TO 15 KNOTS BECOMING SOUTHEAST.
WAVES 1 TO 3 FEET.
.TONIGHT...VARIABLE WINDS 10 KNOTS OR LESS BECOMING NORTHWEST
AT 10 TO 15 KNOTS. A CHANCE OF THUNDERSTORMS IN THE EVENING.
SHOWERS LIKELY. WAVES 2 FEET OR LESS BUILDING TO 1 TO 3 FEET.
.THURSDAY...NORTHWEST WINDS 10 TO 20 KNOTS. A CHANCE OF SHOWERS.
WAVES 1 TO 3 FEET BUILDING TO 3 TO 5 FEET.
.THURSDAY NIGHT...WEST WINDS 10 TO 15 KNOTS BECOMING NORTHWEST. A
CHANCE OF SHOWERS. WAVES SUBSIDING TO 2 TO 4 FEET.
.FRIDAY...NORTHWEST WINDS 10 TO 20 KNOTS. A CHANCE OF SHOWERS.
WAVES 2 TO 4 FEET BUILDING TO 4 TO 6 FEET. 
.SATURDAY...NORTHWEST WINDS 10 TO 20 KNOTS BECOMING WEST. WAVES
SUBSIDING TO 2 TO 4 FEET.
.SUNDAY...WEST WINDS 10 TO 20 KNOTS BECOMING NORTHEAST AND
DIMINISHING TO 10 KNOTS OR LESS IN THE AFTERNOON. WAVES 1 TO
3 FEET.


----------



## FreeByrdSteve (Jun 28, 2004)

neffy85 said:


> Have there been any teams have to back out? In an earlier post you mentioned that if any teams had to back out, you would open it back up on the 13th on a first come first serve basis.
> If not, I hope the weather cooperates so you can have a great tournament!


One person contacted me early yesterday that is looking to find a substitute and I believe he made contact with Erie Rider about swapping spots.

I had one PM this morning about one other person that has some work commitments that changed. I'm going to suggest he post his spot on here and hopefully someone will make connections with him directly to take the spot.

As it stands now it doesn't look we wil have a quantity of open spots or doing another online registration.


----------



## neffy85 (Aug 10, 2006)

FreeByrdSteve said:


> One person contacted me early yesterday that is looking to find a substitute and I believe he made contact with Erie Rider about swapping spots.
> 
> I had one PM this morning about one other person that has some work commitments that changed. I'm going to suggest he post his spot on here and hopefully someone will make connections with him directly to take the spot.
> 
> As it stands now it doesn't look we wil have a quantity of open spots or doing another online registration.


Thanks Steve. I had a sick partner(dad) during registration and couldn't get a commitment out of hime until it was too late. Maybe next year!


----------



## kingnuke32 (Jan 14, 2009)

I will not be able to make the tournament due to some urgent work issues, if someone would like my spot (#13) we can make arrangements.

Thanks


----------



## jplant (Apr 4, 2009)

If there is anyone else out there that would like to fish we would be willing to give up our spot as well. Call me @ 614-365-1502 if interested. Thanks!

Jason Plant


----------



## FreeByrdSteve (Jun 28, 2004)

11:57 AM Thursday 10-14-2010
All,
As you can imagine I'm getting A LOT of calls, emails, text messages, PM's etc about the weather and plans for the tournament this weekend. With the nature of the fall weather in Ohio and what is forecast I do NOT foresee making any kind of decision prior to our registration / rules meeting Friday Night at the Huron Boat Basin. Check-In between 6:30 - 7PM and rules meeting. 

As most of you are aware the conditions can change pretty rapidly. Looking at the current NOAA forecast I can see why some people would want me to make a decision NOW and say just use the blow day, BUT when you look at sites other than NOAA that show winds forecasts like Sailflow, Intellicast, etc., those paint a much better picture than what is showing up on the NOAA forecasts at the moment. I'd hate to make a decision to call things for Saturday prematurely and then wake up to W / SW winds with 1 to 3 footers. I know that whatever decision I make some people won't agree with - but rest assured that whatever the decision is will be given A LOT of consideration.

Based on what I'm seeing it appears the big question is WHEN the highest winds pass through the area and how long they are sustained from any given direction.

It appears that once the "bigest blow" comes through things should be calming down. I know the current Opne Water forecast is saying 4 to 6 going 3 to 5 Sat then Sunday 3 to 5 going to 1 to 3.

The general sense I'm getting from talking to people is most people would prefer to fish on Saturday if it is safe to do so. I also know that if we call it for Saturday probably 75+% of the teams would go pre-fishing anyways...

One option I'd consider is holding the start a bit on Saturday morning and extending the time so we can get it in Sat. I'll also take feedback & thoughts at the meeting.

Hopefully we will get a better forecast when they do the Thursday afternoon update. After the late update today I may post a poll on here to get some opinions.

One thing I definitely want to keep in mind for this event is that this is all supposed to be FUN. I welcome feedback on this thread - please only give feedback if you are actually IN THE EVENT.

Thanks all - and if anyone has a good connection with the Wind Gods please put in a good word for us.
Steve Carlson


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

FreeByrdSteve said:


> 11:57 AM Thursday 10-14-2010
> ...
> 
> One option I'd consider is holding the start a bit on Saturday morning and extending the time so we can get it in Sat. I'll also take feedback & thoughts at the meeting.
> ...


If the Iwindsurf forecast holds that might very well be the best option.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I like this one, it's based on location maps. It'll probably change all around 5x by friday night 
http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClic...&site=cle&smap=1&unit=0&lg=en&FcstType=marine


----------



## Limitman (Jun 3, 2008)

I'm all for trying to get it in. I think waiting until the meeting is about the best option you have. I will say this if it's anymore than 3-5 footers Saturday we probably won't be fishing in it. We fish out of a 20' boat and although it may handle the bigger waves to me there is no fun in fishing when it's that rough. One thing is sure though, no matter what you decide people will complain. I really hope NOAA is wrong and it changes again for the better later today.


----------



## perchjerker (Jun 28, 2007)

Steve-
what you are thinking is reasonable to me. You are doing the best you can given the situation, you have been though this many times before and I am sure you will make the right call.


----------



## cjbrown (May 22, 2007)

I've been following like everyone else and it changes everytime i look at it. Windsurf has been the most consistent when I have used it. It does'nt look to bad at this point.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

The windcast on intellicasts website is dead on most of the time. Looking at the images on the windcast the windfront behind it is why the forcast keeps changes. Cycle through friday's hours and you'll see what I mean, it looks like they don't know what it's going to do, hit us or move or die out for saturday, saturday it grey meaning they can't predict it, weird. Zart turned me onto windcast 4 years ago, it's a great resource. 

http://www.intellicast.com/National/Wind/WINDcast.aspx


----------



## FreeByrdSteve (Jun 28, 2004)

Here's the latest update Thursday afternoon.
Looks "better"...will keep watching and gathering info from all available sources...

000
FZUS61 KCLE 141932
GLFLE 

OPEN LAKE FORECAST FOR LAKE ERIE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE CLEVELAND OH
332 PM EDT THU OCT 14 2010

FOR WATERS BEYOND FIVE NAUTICAL MILES OF SHORE ON LAKE ERIE

.SYNOPSIS...A RIDGE AVERAGING 30.10 INCHES WILL BUILD OVER LAKE
ERIE TONIGHT. A COLD FRONT WILL MOVE ACROSS THE LAKE EARLY
FRIDAY. HIGH PRESSURE 30.20 INCHES WILL BUILD NORTH ACROSS THE
LAKE SATURDAY AND SUNDAY. A WARM FRONT WILL LIFT NORTH TO JUST
SOUTH OF LAKE ERIE MONDAY WHERE IT WILL BECOME NEARLY STATIONARY.
A LOW PRESSURE SYSTEM WILL MOVE EAST ALONG THE FRONT AND AFFECT
LAKE ERIE ON TUESDAY.

LEZ162>165-150230-
LAKE ERIE OPEN WATERS FROM MAUMEE BAY TO RENO BEACH-
LAKE ERIE OPEN WATERS FROM RENO BEACH TO THE ISLANDS-
LAKE ERIE OPEN WATERS FROM THE ISLANDS TO VERMILION-
LAKE ERIE OPEN WATERS FROM VERMILION TO AVON POINT-
332 PM EDT THU OCT 14 2010

.TONIGHT...NORTHWEST WINDS 5 TO 15 KNOTS BECOMING SOUTH. A CHANCE
OF SHOWERS AFTER MIDNIGHT. WAVES 1 TO 3 FEET. 
.FRIDAY...SOUTHWEST WINDS 10 KNOTS OR LESS BECOMING NORTHWEST AND
INCREASING TO 10 TO 20 KNOTS IN THE AFTERNOON. A CHANCE OF
SHOWERS THROUGH EARLY AFTERNOON. WAVES 2 FEET OR LESS BUILDING TO
1 TO 3 FEET. 
.FRIDAY NIGHT...NORTH WINDS 10 TO 20 KNOTS BECOMING NORTHWEST.
WAVES 3 TO 5 FEET. 
.*SATURDAY...NORTHWEST WINDS 10 TO 20 KNOTS BECOMING WEST. WAVES
2 TO 4 FEET SUBSIDING TO 1 TO 3 FEET. *.SATURDAY NIGHT...SOUTHWEST WINDS 10 TO 20 KNOTS BECOMING WEST
15 TO 25 KNOTS. WAVES 1 TO 3 FEET BUILDING TO 3 TO 5 FEET.
.SUNDAY...NORTHWEST WINDS 15 TO 25 KNOTS DIMINISHING TO 10 TO
15 KNOTS IN THE AFTERNOON. WAVES 3 TO 5 FEET SUBSIDING TO 1 TO
3 FEET. 
.MONDAY...NORTHWEST WINDS 10 TO 15 KNOTS BECOMING WEST. A CHANCE
OF SHOWERS. WAVES 1 TO 3 FEET.
.TUESDAY...WEST WINDS 10 TO 20 KNOTS. A CHANCE OF SHOWERS. WAVES
1 TO 3 FEET BUILDING TO 2 TO 4 FEET.


----------



## Limitman (Jun 3, 2008)

woohoo! Hope it stays true


----------



## MEISTERICS (May 15, 2006)

whatever the weather i will fish. bring on the waves.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

MEISTERICS said:


> whatever the weather i will fish. bring on the waves.


If Jared can't do it nobody can! 

BTW if it's a blow day, we are waxing the Ranger in the parking lot. I will pay you off with booze. Weekend days are hard to come by with nothing going on, might as well take advantage of it...a little drinking won't hurt anyone either....well till morning at least LOL


----------



## MEISTERICS (May 15, 2006)

Forget waxing the boat. let just drive another 90 min and fish st clair.


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

MEISTERICS said:


> whatever the weather i will fish. bring on the waves.


Isn't that Iowa Dave's quote??


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

It's getting better and better.


http://www.usairnet.com/cgi-bin/launch/code.cgi?Submit=Go&sta=KLPR&state=OH


----------



## FreeByrdSteve (Jun 28, 2004)

Latest Open Water forecast looks better... fingers crossed!
See everyone tonight at the Boat Basin.

LEZ162>164-152030-
LAKE ERIE OPEN WATERS FROM MAUMEE BAY TO RENO BEACH-
LAKE ERIE OPEN WATERS FROM RENO BEACH TO THE ISLANDS-
LAKE ERIE OPEN WATERS FROM THE ISLANDS TO VERMILION-
906 AM EDT FRI OCT 15 2010

.THIS AFTERNOON...NORTH WINDS 10 TO 20 KNOTS. SCATTERED SHOWERS.
WAVES 1 TO 3 FEET BUILDING TO 2 TO 4 FEET.
.TONIGHT...NORTHWEST WINDS 10 TO 20 KNOTS. WAVES 2 TO 4 FEET
SUBSIDING TO 1 TO 3 FEET. 
.SATURDAY...NORTHWEST WINDS 10 TO 15 KNOTS BECOMING WEST. WAVES
1 TO 3 FEET. 
.SATURDAY NIGHT...SOUTHWEST WINDS 5 TO 15 KNOTS BECOMING WEST AND
INCREASING TO 10 TO 20 KNOTS LATE. WAVES 2 FEET OR LESS BUILDING
TO 2 TO 4 FEET.
.SUNDAY...NORTHWEST WINDS 10 TO 20 KNOTS DIMINISHING TO 5 TO
15 KNOTS. WAVES 2 TO 4 FEET SUBSIDING TO 1 TO 3 FEET. 
.MONDAY...NORTHWEST WINDS 10 KNOTS OR LESS BECOMING NORTHEAST.
A CHANCE OF SHOWERS. WAVES 2 FEET OR LESS.
.TUESDAY...NORTHEAST WINDS 5 TO 15 KNOTS BECOMING WEST. WAVES 2
FEET OR LESS.

$$


----------



## FreeByrdSteve (Jun 28, 2004)

335PM Update Friday afternoon for Open Waters:

000
FZUS61 KCLE 151935
GLFLE 

OPEN LAKE FORECAST FOR LAKE ERIE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE CLEVELAND OH
335 PM EDT FRI OCT 15 2010

FOR WATERS BEYOND FIVE NAUTICAL MILES OF SHORE ON LAKE ERIE

.SYNOPSIS...DEEP LOW PRESSURE 29.20 INCHES OFF THE NEW ENGLAND
COAST WILL SLOWLY MOVE OUT TO SEA THIS WEEKEND. HIGH PRESSURE
30.20 INCHES OVER THE NORTHERN PLAINS WILL MOVE TO THE OHIO VALLEY
ON SATURDAY AND THE SOUTHEAST STATES ON SUNDAY. A COLD FRONT FROM
CENTRAL CANADA WILL SWEEP SOUTHEAST ACROSS LAKE ERIE EARLY SUNDAY.
HIGH PRESSURE 30.20 INCHES WILL BUILD EAST ACROSS THE GREAT LAKES
EARLY NEXT WEEK.

LEZ162>164-160215-
LAKE ERIE OPEN WATERS FROM MAUMEE BAY TO RENO BEACH-
LAKE ERIE OPEN WATERS FROM RENO BEACH TO THE ISLANDS-
LAKE ERIE OPEN WATERS FROM THE ISLANDS TO VERMILION-
335 PM EDT FRI OCT 15 2010

.TONIGHT...NORTH WINDS 10 TO 20 KNOTS BECOMING NORTHWEST. A
SLIGHT CHANCE OF SHOWERS THROUGH EARLY EVENING. WAVES 2 TO
4 FEET. 
.SATURDAY...NORTHWEST WINDS 5 TO 15 KNOTS BECOMING WEST. WAVES
1 TO 3 FEET. 
.SATURDAY NIGHT...SOUTHWEST WINDS 5 TO 15 KNOTS INCREASING TO
10 TO 20 KNOTS. WAVES 1 TO 3 FEET BUILDING TO 2 TO 4 FEET. 
.SUNDAY...WEST WINDS 10 TO 20 KNOTS BECOMING NORTHWEST AND
DIMINISHING TO AROUND 10 KNOTS. WAVES 2 TO 4 FEET SUBSIDING TO
1 TO 3 FEET. 
.SUNDAY NIGHT...NORTHWEST WINDS 10 TO 20 KNOTS BECOMING NORTH
5 TO 15 KNOTS. WAVES 1 TO 3 FEET. 
.MONDAY...NORTH WINDS 10 KNOTS OR LESS BECOMING WEST. A CHANCE OF
SHOWERS. WAVES 1 TO 3 FEET. 
.TUESDAY...WEST WINDS 10 TO 15 KNOTS. WAVES 1 TO 3 FEET.
.WEDNESDAY...WEST WINDS 10 TO 15 KNOTS BECOMING SOUTHWEST. A
CHANCE OF SHOWERS. WAVES 1 TO 3 FEET. 

$$


----------



## FreeByrdSteve (Jun 28, 2004)

Full Results and photos of takeoff / weigh-in / awards posted on www.fishhuronohio.com

Thanks everyone for the support
Steve Carlson

http://fishhuronohio.com/fishhuron-w...html#p7EPMc1_2 


Read more: http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?p=1100179#post1100179#ixzz12dauNPPs


----------



## Dougyefresh (May 12, 2010)

Steve put on another good tournament. People were great can't wait for next year.


----------



## Eye_Hunter (Sep 25, 2006)

Excellent job, had a great time.

Doug


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Looking forward, since I had such a good time this past weekend, when is the spring tourney usually held? Want to save the date and get in early. Thanks. ER


----------



## FreeByrdSteve (Jun 28, 2004)

Complete list of the winning team members and the boats fished out of (sorry for any typos on the names - going by the handwriting on the entry forms):

CHAMPIONS $2,500 Team Fountain: 42.8# Bret Berkey, Michael Porter, Shawn Thomas 25' Fountain.

2nd $1,800 Hammer's Barn & Grill: 38.03# Chris Kohout, Doug Macie, James Black, Mich Agastine 20' Wellcraft.

3rd $1,400 Eye Spankers: 37.55# Jeff Graves, Ron Rhodes, Andy Kuffer 19' Lund

4th $1,200 Eyes On: 37.33# Gary Acierni, Brien Schacherer, Dave Jerkins 21 Crestliner

5th $1,000 Eye Spy: 36.56# Ryan Bond, James Bond, Brandon Bond, Aaron Bond, Brett Bond 27' Sportcraft

6th $700 TBone: 36.3# Chad Schilling, Dennis Schlabach, Todd Fankhauser 19' Starcraft

7th $500 Up The River Gang: 36.06# Gary Smith, Greg Rowland, Tim Winder, Tim Scanlon, Terry Maynard, Sam Zemeitis 27' Sportcraft

8th $400 Just One More: 35.92# Michael Smith, Ed Horvath, Mike Tracy, Justin Acklin 25' Thompson

9th $300 Innocent By Standers 35.85# Ron Newmister, Bob Barnhart, Marty Muse 20' Ranger

10th $200 ERIE EYES 35.75 Darik Warnke, Karl Warnke, Kevon Vernon 41' RAMPAGE

SOUTH SHORE MARINE BIG FISH WINNER $500 J.E.R. 11.54# Eric Duposki, Roger Sheaffer, Jeremy Duposki 20' Bayliner

2nd Big Fish $300 10.7# O'Fer Charters Jason Plant, Rod Weaver, Andrew Hershberger 21' Lund

THANKS TO ALL THAT FISHED AND SUPPORTED THE EVENT.

ANGLERS DONATED OVER 400# OF FISH THAT WAS PRESENTED TO HURON HELPING HANDS FOOD PANTRY THAT IS RUN BY THE LIGHTHOUSE CHURCH in HURON.


----------



## Dixie Chicken (Nov 12, 2004)

Kudos to Steve, Crew, SPONSORS and the Town of Huron!!!!!!!

Well run & fun event. This has to be a good thing for Huron thank goodness they get it. I know we spent $$$$ up there and will do again this weekend.

Keep up the good work Steve!

Dixie Chicken


----------



## flylogicsteelhead (Oct 4, 2006)

Awesome time had by our crew, this was their first tourney and I know it won't be their last. I can say we had a good tiimes, caught a few fish, met a few Huron ladies and all on an hour of sleep!!!

Look forward to the Spring!!!


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Flylogic,
Met you at the ramp Friday for the pre-fish. With the looks of your crew you guys must have partied it up and had a great time. Glad you enjoyed it so much.


----------

